# Inexpensive caging options for trios?



## OkieMouse (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm looking to get a few trio's started up shortly, and was wondering what my best bet for inexpensive caging would be.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

make your own from plastic boxes ... its much cheaper very easy to clean and they take up a whole lot less rroom than store bought cages


----------



## OkieMouse (Mar 24, 2014)

Do you happen to have any DIY guides for those?
Will any bin work, like a sterilite for instance?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I use the cheap brand and nothing breaks through. I make my bin cages different than anyone on here and mine look more attractive I believe but its a secret!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

any bin will work got mine from B and N and it was 2 boxes for £6.99 ..... I used a soldering iron in the back garden to cut the plastic and then used a hot glue gun to attach the mesh onto the cages


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

If only you guys could see how fancy looking mine are I know you guys would be jealous!


----------

